# Third Eye Blind



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got tickets to go see them in London May 13th  Can't wait - been a big fan for 12 years but keep missing them when they come over 

Anyone else going or a fan?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So anyone else going tomorrow or the more recently addes date on Saturday? :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Haven't heard much of them to be perfectly honest BUT semi charmed life is a fantastic song.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Crowd went nuts for that song mate - bearing in mind it seemed to be hardcore fans who have waited like 12 years to see them again in the UK.

Best gig I've been to :thumb:


----------

